# The impression you get...



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

from other people's characters. I want to talk about people and the characters that represent them. Not necessarily their avatars, but the character itself.

We all know that when we think of foxes, we think of sluts. When we think of wolves, we think of people trying too look cool. When we think of an off-the-wall species, we think of people trying too hard to look cool and/or attention whores.

That's just the general, though.

For example, what about an original species? I'll take Asswings/Ticon for example.
A character like that would make you think that person may be a loud and obnoxious sparkle-dog "fuck you this is my STYLE" type. However, as most of us know, that's not quite accurate. 

So, yes. *tl;dr*, you should post your character so I can make assumptions about you that are probably wrong.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay this will probably be a great thread or an awful thread, here's hoping great.  Also, posting.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Okay this will probably be a great thread or an awful thread, here's hoping great.  Also, posting.


 
A normal-colored lynx with purple hair, alright lemme think.

You're probably not as selfish or arrogant as people with big cat fursonas (they tend to be like that). I'm guessing kind of a loner-type, probably a gamer. And you probably don't take yourself or furry too seriously. 
Eh, that was a bit vague but it's all I can think of right now, may go more in-depth in a second.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 14, 2010)

ok... I'll bite. If you need a pic just look to the left of this post.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> ok... I'll bite. If you need a pic just look to the left of this post.


 
What kind of fox? Standard red?


----------



## Citrakayah (Nov 14, 2010)

This should be interesting.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> What kind of fox? Standard red?


 
a mix of multiple fox breeds. a mut of foxes.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 14, 2010)

Ooo! Judge me next! My fursona stuff is in my signature. ;D


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> This should be interesting.


 Can you specify a character you use?


The_Lightning_Fox said:


> a mix of multiple fox breeds. a mut of foxes.


 Ah, I see.

You seem to be attempting to avoid the fox stereotype because you _like_ foxes but hate the slutty reputation they get. You probably describe yourself as being clever and quick on your feet to solve problems. 
I'm assuming you like video games, rock music, and action movies. You probably like "badass" stuff, too.

How'd I do?


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> Can you specify a character you use?
> 
> Ah, I see.
> 
> ...


 
no bad. but I like my movies with a plot. and the bad-ass thing fifty-fifty I am described as an "intellectual bad ass" by some close friends.


----------



## Willow (Nov 14, 2010)

I have plenty of pictures of Willow, not just the one in my sig. 

There's also Ash. 

Disregard Kale though, he's unimportant. (for now).

So yea, go wild.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Ooo! Judge me next! My fursona stuff is in my signature. ;D


 Okie-dokies, but it's going to be a biased review since I've seen your posting style. That okay?


The_Lightning_Fox said:


> no bad. but I like my movies with a plot. and the bad-ass thing fifty-fifty I am described as an "intellectual bad ass" by some close friends.


 Haha, same here. Movies without plots and random explosions everywhere kind of irritate me x3

Seems like I got 70% right-ish!

Edit: Ahhh thread overload

I'll come back to it in a minute I promise!


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 14, 2010)

Willow said:


> I have plenty of pictures of Willow, not just the one in my sig.
> 
> There's also Ash.
> 
> ...


 
good grief!! how many Fursonas do you have??


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2010)

This should be a Forum Game... or is it already? Also, go ahead with mine.


----------



## Willow (Nov 14, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> good grief!! how many Fursonas do you have??


 One main. Ash was an add-on to Willow

And Kale isn't even a fursona, just some derpy shota thing.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 14, 2010)

Alstor is just me as an anthropomorphic otter, though. :c


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This should be a Forum Game... or is it already? Also, go ahead with mine.


 
Since it's just one person doing this whole thing it'd make a crappy game, unless other people wanna participate! I wouldn't mind that at all. 

I mean, that was just my tl;dr. We can discuss characters in general, too.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> Okie-dokies, but it's going to be a biased review since I've seen your posting style. That okay?



That's fine, it's all in good fun anyways.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> Since it's just one person doing this whole thing it'd make a crappy game, unless other people wanna participate! I wouldn't mind that at all.
> 
> I mean, that was just my tl;dr. We can discuss characters in general, too.


 
I've got it! each person to comment judges the person above!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 14, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> I've got it! each person to comment judges the person above!



Should probably make a thread in Forum Games to do that, but I wanna be judged by Liar first.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 14, 2010)

OY! The Post is there! go and click it!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

@Willow: I get the impression that your character was made hastily, sorry if it wasn't, it just seems that way, almost like "WILLOW HAS NO FURSONA HOW CAN WE POSSIBLY TALK TO HER" or something, so you just made a character to get them to shut up.
However, I also have a feeling you meant for him to be face-meltingly adorable. (Which you succeeded at btw.) You probably like cute things and anime, but are pretty tomboyish too. I can also tell that you have zero interest in using your characters in porn, and are probably apprehensive about sexual things in general. 
Ehhh, that was pretty difficult ;~;

@Cyanide: Your character reflects a silly, kittenish personality. You're carefree, and don't let negativity get to you. Or if you do, you don't let it show. You're probably the type of person to break up fights between friends and don't seriously try to be mad.

@SirRob: U A WEEABOO You honestly don't seem to give a crap what people think of you and your fursona reflects that. Despite being a red fox, you make no attempt to stand out because you don't care what others think about it. You are probably also against putting your fursona in porn unless done in some sort of parody.

Will add Alstor in a sec


----------



## SilverKarja (Nov 14, 2010)

Wolves/Foxes/Huskies and anything else that's common....my first impression is usually 'Oh dear gods, why?!  Likely this person does NOT truly know their species/breed and picked it based on looks or myths and hype.'  But then again, I'm the one who thinks Siberian Huskies are this fandom's fad and status dog.    ~Snorts~  

And if my fursona's main form being a camel makes people think I'm trying too hard, think again.  I worked with them for nearly two years, and there was a situation that caused the flip from a really strange 'Spotted Hyena' to Arabian Camel, so there's really good reasons that I have.  For the two common side forms, I've owned an Ibizan Hound so I know what they're like and Karelian Bear Dog is where I get my name and fits when I'm in a rather combative mood.


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 14, 2010)

Alright, I guess I'll bite. No harm in it, right?


----------



## Willow (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> @Willow: I get the impression that your character was made hastily, sorry if it wasn't, it just seems that way, almost like "WILLOW HAS NO FURSONA HOW CAN WE POSSIBLY TALK TO HER" or something, so you just made a character to get them to shut up.
> However, I also have a feeling you meant for him to be face-meltingly adorable. (Which you succeeded at btw.) You probably like cute things and anime, but are pretty tomboyish too. I can also tell that you have zero interest in using your characters in porn, and are probably apprehensive about sexual things in general.
> Ehhh, that was pretty difficult ;~;


For the most part this is pretty accurate. Aside from the hastily made part.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> @Cyanide: Your character reflects a silly, kittenish personality. You're carefree, and don't let negativity get to you. Or if you do, you don't let it show. You're probably the type of person to break up fights between friends and don't seriously try to be mad.



Wow, that was a lot shorter and more positive than I was expecting. Lol. I was expecting something along the lines of "YOU'RE AN ARROGANT AND OPINIONATED PRICK."


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> Wolves/Foxes/Huskies and anything else that's common....my first impression is usually 'Oh dear gods, why?!  Likely this person does NOT truly know their species/breed and picked it based on looks or myths and hype.'  But then again, I'm the one who thinks Siberian Huskies are this fandom's fad and status dog.    ~Snorts~
> 
> And if my fursona's main form being a camel makes people think I'm trying too hard, think again.  I worked with them for nearly two years, and there was a situation that caused the flip from a really strange 'Spotted Hyena' to Arabian Camel, so there's really good reasons that I have.  For the two common side forms, I've owned an Ibizan Hound so I know what they're like and Karelian Bear Dog is where I get my name and fits when I'm in a rather combative mood.


 I know I'll have to contentpost but I just wanna say I adore huskies despite the fandom's misuse of them. Especially huskies with heterochromia. But just plain old "cute huskybutt" crap, no. I wanna see a pic of a husky destroying someone's CDs and then going "Plaaaay?" ACCURACY. 

Bear Dogs are adorable too.

Contentpost soon I swear.



Willow said:


> For the most part this is pretty accurate. Aside from the hastily made part.


 Ah, alright. Yeah, that's just the feeling i got, not really based on much.



Cyanide_tiger said:


> Wow, that was a lot shorter and more positive than I was expecting. Lol. I was expecting something along the lines of "YOU'RE AN ARROGANT AND OPINIONATED PRICK."


Tigers always seem to be pretty kittenish and cute, unless they're plain-colored white tigers. Those guys are dicks i swear.
How'd I do?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> @SirRob: U A WEEABOO You honestly don't seem to give a crap what people think of you and your fursona reflects that. Despite being a red fox, you make no attempt to stand out because you don't care what others think about it. You are probably also against putting your fursona in porn unless done in some sort of parody.


Well, you're right about the weeaboo part. Good read.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, you're right about the weeaboo part. Good read.


 
well drat. Tell me about you. :3


----------



## SilverKarja (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> I know I'll have to contentpost but I just wanna say I adore huskies despite the fandom's misuse of them. Especially huskies with heterochromia. But just plain old "cute huskybutt" crap, no. I wanna see a pic of a husky destroying someone's CDs and then going "Plaaaay?" ACCURACY.


 What I'm waiting on is for someone to draw a Sibe escaping from prison...because they're like....uber escape artists....  >.>,,  And I'd imagine this one would have landed in prison for killing anthro kitties, because...well, Sibes have MASSIVE prey drive and any rescue or responsible breeder will warn you some will kill cats!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> well drat. Tell me about you. :3


Well, I honestly don't give a crap what people think of me. Despite being a red fox, I make no attempt to stand out because I don't care what others think about it. I'm also against putting my fursona in porn unless done in some sort of parody.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, I honestly don't give a crap what people think of me. Despite being a red fox, I make no attempt to stand out because I don't care what others think about it. I'm also against putting my fursona in porn unless done in some sort of parody.


 
BUT YOU SAID ah nevermind

I wasn't expecting this many posts, sorry if I'm not getting to people quick enough.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> Tigers always seem to be pretty kittenish and cute, unless they're plain-colored white tigers. Those guys are dicks i swear.
> How'd I do?


 
From what I've heard about myself and what I believe is true, you got half the story right. I usually don't let things online get to me unless it's actually affecting me in some way. As for real life, whether my anger shows or not depends on the time, place, and situation. If I feel the need to express it, then I will. Otherwise, I'll bottle it up and bitch rant about it later on after I've decided how to handle the situation. I tend to be very laid-back and help my friends out with their problems whenever they come to me with them. Also, I've been told that I put off that "*Don't* fuck with me" air, even though I'm actually harmless. I've also been told that I'm on the arrogant side occasionally.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> From what I've heard about myself and what I believe is true, you got half the story right. I usually don't let things online get to me unless it's actually affecting me in some way. As for real life, whether my anger shows or not depends on the time, place, and situation. If I feel the need to express it, then I will. Otherwise, I'll bottle it up and bitch rant about it later on after I've decided how to handle the situation. I tend to be very laid-back and help my friends out with their problems whenever they come to me with them. Also, I've been told that I put off that "*Don't* fuck with me" air. I've also been told that I'm on the arrogant side occasionally.


BUT YOU'RE AN ADORABLE TIGER YES YOU ARE


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> BUT YOU'RE AN ADORABLE TIGER YES YOU ARE



That's what I've been told. ;3


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Nov 14, 2010)

what can you assume from mine
(still need someone who is willing to draw for me as I *SUCK* at drawing.
sorry my sig isn't working
My only fursona is An Otter/Porcupine Mix that wears normal jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2010)

You can say your piece about my three (Fox/Citra/Flareon)


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 18, 2010)

ooh! judge me X3

My species is a high-behind splintercat, which is another name for a kitten, I got the name from a book.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> ooh! judge me X3
> 
> My species is a high-behind splintercat, which is another name for a kitten, I got the name from a book.


 
I'll do the literal judgement:

You are a bookworm, a gold rushing person, and rather the weeaboo type with all the "X3 XD :V" emoctions.
That's as far as I can think desu uguu uuu uuu uuu degeso


Because I don't believe fursona has anything to do with me, I doubt judging fursonas will have any meaning.
dot


----------



## Lobar (Nov 18, 2010)

Pineapple squirrel, for anyone that cares to take a stab at it (don't stab me D.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Pineapple squirrel, for anyone that cares to take a stab at it (don't stab me D.


 
You're a furry gundam with natural camoflauge and eyes shiny enough to reflect laser beams. The pun in pineapple is that you can fire hundreds of naplam grenades from your body and hit approximately nothing. The spikes on your head are actually camoflauged micro - ICBMs that can be fired from anywhere to anywhere and fly at approximately 25 mach.
The "squirrel-chan" name is orienated in your primary melee weapon, a hammer. That can lead to other places, but we'll stay at it as it is.

Squirrel reminds me of "squidgirl". Can also be "Squeerel", but I don't think that fits you.

The blue skies in your signature reveal that your natural enviorment is the skies and you actually have hidden rainbow wings for extreme light resistance and sky camoflague.
You can drop real food and bomb with it. Like in worms(Banana bomb!).

We won't stab you, because no knife can penetrate your uber full metal jacket steel armor.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

CC get your dick out of my thread


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 18, 2010)

Make an assumption.


----------



## Deo (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4599461/


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Pineapple squirrel, for anyone that cares to take a stab at it (don't stab me D.


 You like food (hurpderpyathinkso), you're probably pretty silly and don't take your FUR-DENTITY too seriously. 

You probably taste good, too :v


catilda lily said:


> Make an assumption.


 I SHALL.

However I am biased towards cougars since my dad is a cougar therian. Usually indicates a secretive, loner-type. Or on the other end of the spectrum, there's the kittenish and playful side as well. Which one are you?


Deovacuus said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4599461/


 This indicates a mix of rage, dykey-ness, and awesome :U


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 18, 2010)

Op is being used as an ego stroker.


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2010)

Sup
haven't made any good drawings of just my 'sona


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> Op is being used as an ego stroker.


 Murr bby u kno it

Actually I meant for this thread to be more of a discussion rather than me stroking people's e-peens.
I don't mind though. I like being nice :3


Aden said:


> Sup
> haven't made any good drawings of just my 'sona


 Fennec fox, aka the adorable-ist fox. 

I honestly have no clue man, because you don't act "lolrandumb" adorable. Which is how the majority of them act. So I'm stumped.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah, i picked a huskyfox for a fursona. Now everyone's gonna rage at me for being unoriginal


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> I honestly have no clue man, because you don't act "lolrandumb" adorable. Which is how the majority of them act. So I'm stumped.


 
sorry :c


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> I SHALL.
> 
> However I am biased towards cougars since my dad is a cougar therian. Usually indicates a secretive, loner-type. Or on the other end of the spectrum, there's the kittenish and playful side as well. Which one are you?



Both


----------



## Alstor (Nov 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Sup
> haven't made any good drawings of just my 'sona


 I hate fennecs for the fact that they sound like they're getting tortured when they bark.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I hate fennecs for the fact that they sound like they're getting tortured when they bark.


 
But they so cute :<


----------



## Deo (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> This indicates a mix of rage, dykey-ness, and awesome :U



Hahaha "dykey-ness". Pretty much. I'm a tomboy who likes to rage at people on the internet. Which is why I chose tasmanian devil as the species of my durrsona (what better animal than a devil could hold such dyke rage?) Awsome though, nah, I don't think so. Even Exunod dislikes me. And for good reason.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Hahaha "dykey-ness". Pretty much. I'm a tomboy who likes to rage at people on the internet. Which is why I chose tasmanian devil as the species of my durrsona (what better animal than a devil could hold such dyke rage?) Awsome though, nah, I don't think so. Even Exunod dislikes me. And for good reason.


 But I like you :<

And I don't think Exunod likes anyone. Except Jash. I hear they're buttbuddies


----------



## Tuss (Nov 18, 2010)

Do me! I want to know.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4808492

(Not really 'do me'. Furries. >.>)


----------



## Alstor (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> But they so cute :<


 They're adorable, but I would never want to own one.


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I hate fennecs for the fact that they sound like they're getting tortured when they bark.


 
I'm sure you get used to it
it's so cuuuute

besides, those sounds can also be adorable


----------



## Deo (Nov 18, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I hate fennecs for the fact that they sound like they're getting tortured when they bark.


 
OH MY GOD. This is how they act all the time. At Niabi zoo we had Leela and Renard the fennec foxes that I had to take out as education animals and they scream like bats and wiggle and their tails bash you in the face like helicopter propellers. Cute, but my god. As far as educational animals go (the ones we pull out for the public to gush over and pet) I prefer coatimundis or kinkajous so much calmer.



Aden said:


> I'm sure you get used to it


Lies.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'm sure you get used to it
> it's so cuuuute
> 
> besides, those sounds can also be adorable


 
I CHANGED MY MIND. I must have one.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't be mad and sad and mean, Liar :C

What does my character say of me?! Dot


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Don't be mad and sad and mean, Liar :C
> 
> What does my character say of me?! Dot


 what the dicks is your character 
is it this or what


----------



## Deo (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> I CHANGED MY MIND. I must have one.



40% they make no sound at all. 59.99% of the time they are screeching. And 0.01% of the time they make cute noises. And they scratch. Oh god Leela once launched herself out of my arms during a presentation by springboarding off my face and I bled so much the children screamed and Leela screamed so children and fennec were all screaming and panicing... it was hell.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> 40% they make no sound at all. 59.99% of the time they are screeching. And 0.01% of the time they make cute noises. And they scratch. Oh god Leela once launched herself out of my arms during a presentation by springboarding off my face and I bled so much the children screamed and Leela screamed so children and fennec were all screaming and panicing... it was hell.


 
That sounds like it would've been a hit on youtube I'm sorry :<

I don't mind the noise, though. I owned cockatiels...


----------



## Deo (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> That sounds like it would've been a hit on youtube I'm sorry :<


:<


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> :<


 
I'm sorry, I'm having a hard time being nice and/or coherent. 

Apparently listening to happy, upbeat music makes it more difficult for me to be the nice (if somewhat blunt) Liar.


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> 40% they make no sound at all. 59.99% of the time they are screeching. And 0.01% of the time they make cute noises. And they scratch. Oh god Leela once launched herself out of my arms during a presentation by springboarding off my face and I bled so much the children screamed and Leela screamed so children and fennec were all screaming and panicing... it was hell.


 
d'aw c:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> what the dicks is your character
> is it this or what


 
I did a bunchload of requests in the past, but I generally have most of them scattered in dot. Literally. There is a blue dot in my signature, featuring a link to the link stash.
+score for amazing keygen pun

or just go to my last one


----------



## Deo (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> I'm sorry, I'm having a hard time being nice and/or coherent.
> 
> Apparently listening to happy, upbeat music makes it more difficult for me to be the nice (if somewhat blunt) Liar.



No you're awesome. And it was really funny. That fox and the children ran and i was doing Deo divebombes (read as nosedives) onto the floor face first trying tocatch the fennec. They are uber cute though. Just evil under all that cute.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> No you're awesome. And it was really funny. That fox and the children ran and i was doing Deo divebombes (read as nosedives) onto the floor face first trying tocatch the fennec. They are uber cute though. Just evil under all that cute.


 
Like shiba inus, then :U


----------



## Deo (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> Like shiba inus, then :U


Yes. Wallabies are worse though. Now let me proceed to tell you another boring "I used tuh werk fer de zoo' story.
They get out (because people are dumb and don't read the signs) and thezoo goes ballistic until we catch them. We drive around on gators and tire them (not easy) and the people run and scream (c'mon it's only a wallaby) and it's utter chaos. Finally the wallaby collapses and we jump it. Good times...?

Note: The wallaby exhibit is an outdoor walkabout where people can walk in with them, in the entrance and exit there is a double door system, where one dor is shut before the other is oened creating a sort of containing cell. Except people open all the doors wide and then stand there agape when the wallbies getout.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 18, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Lies.


 
You're right, Tasmanian Devil's sound so much better.


The most fun I ever had with large groups of animals was the times i helped cows give birth.

Don't wear rings and watches. You will lose them...


----------



## Deo (Nov 18, 2010)

Jesie said:


> You're right, Tasmanian Devil's sound so much better.



LOL. But tassies aren't cute and there's no way in hell anyone would ever want one.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Dang it, why are the most popular comments always related to Tazz from Looney Toons? I get it, man. He sounds just like Tazz! He's not spinning! sdjfhdskjf shut up


----------



## Vriska (Nov 18, 2010)

I chose a pug. Judge away. :3


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I chose a pug. Judge away. :3


 
You're adorable, irritating, and dumb.

And you snore.


I'm running out of juice here :1


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 18, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I hate fennecs for the fact that they sound like they're getting tortured when they bark.



I know I'm late on this but I just came back into this thread.. but OH GOD IT SCREAMS WHY DOES IT MAKE SUCH A HORRIFIC NOISE? That sound makes me want to punch babies and maim children!


----------



## Jesie (Nov 18, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I chose a pug. Judge away. :3


 
I drew a pug once.

It was wearing a dress.


----------



## Deo (Nov 18, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I chose a pug. Judge away. :3


 
A pug you say, dear chap?
Is there something you'd like to tell us about your mother?


----------



## Vriska (Nov 18, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I drew a pug once.
> 
> It was wearing a dress.



cool story bro.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 18, 2010)

Common genet, but with more of a mahogany and black color scheme. o:


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't have a fursona per-se, but here's a human character I roleplayed; he was a shapeshifter, in the story he took the forms of a golden retriever, a red-tailed hawk, and some kind of yellow boa constrictor or anaconda.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Sunandshadow, you are obviously David Bowie.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 18, 2010)

This actually looks kinda fun. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4414686/

What can you say that isn't "gay/slut/gayslut"?

Here's my original species that I don't have a nice pic of
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3902684/


----------



## Seas (Nov 18, 2010)

If you are interested in some original species, you can judge mine.
It's what you see in my av and sig.
Also some reference with tl;dr info.


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> Sunandshadow, you are obviously David Bowie.


 Ahahahaha.  I love David Bowie. <3


----------



## Fay V (Nov 18, 2010)

Seas said:


> If you are interested in some original species, you can judge mine.
> It's what you see in my av and sig.
> Also some reference with tl;dr info.


 
I get the impression that you are a big fan of fantasy and scifi, but are more original than "I'mma dragon "


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 20, 2010)

I was ignored the first time i posted here so i'm trying again. Yup.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 21, 2010)

That's cuz I'm busy writing stuff :<

If anyone else wants to give this a go...


----------



## Morroke (Nov 21, 2010)

GRIZZLY BEAR

WHATCHU GOT LIAR


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 21, 2010)

SKIFT
MY NAME'S SKIFT
IT SOUNDS LIKE A SHOE SCUFFING CONCRETE BUT IT IS MY NAME

Grizzly bears: Fat (or fat/chub fetish), grumpy, and totally snuggly soft


----------



## Kerkopes (Nov 23, 2010)

-bites the hook-

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8711/1289695680kerkopeshaled.jpg


SO TELL ME....
what is your impression...?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2010)

Kerkopes said:


> -bites the hook-
> 
> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8711/1289695680kerkopeshaled.jpg
> 
> ...


 Is...that a cyborg wolf?


----------



## Willow (Nov 23, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> I was ignored the first time i posted here so i'm trying again. Yup.


 I tried to do this yesterday but my computer crapped out (I need to clean the registry or something)
Anyway, judging from the design of MK, you're probably some sort of punk rocker, metal head, grunge, rebel types. Couldn't gather much of anything else, but then again, I'm half asleep right now. 



Kerkopes said:


> -bites the hook-
> 
> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8711/1289695680kerkopeshaled.jpg
> 
> ...


Tron


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2010)

okay I rather want to give this a shot again >.> 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4414686/


----------



## Kerkopes (Nov 23, 2010)

Derp.
Can't people shut up about tron? I nvr watched it.... ;u;

Skift: He was a gshep..but I made his fur all monochrome ..because I don't like brown colors near blue.
and now people think he's a wolf or a husky. But yes, he's a cyborg.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2010)

Kerkopes said:


> Skift: He was a gshep..but I made his fur all monochrome ..because I don't like brown colors near blue.
> and now people think he's a wolf or a husky. But yes, he's a cyborg.


 
My impression is that we should get married :1

Seriously, I had a android lioness based on an F-18 <3


----------



## Willow (Nov 23, 2010)

Kerkopes said:


> Derp.
> Can't people shut up about tron? I nvr watched it.... ;u;


 Well that was the impression I got.


----------



## Kerkopes (Nov 23, 2010)

Skift said:


> My impression is that we should get married :1
> 
> Seriously, I had a android lioness based on an F-18 <3



He gots a uh..human form too: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4753069

:T


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2010)

Kerkopes said:


> He gots a uh..human form too: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4753069
> 
> :T


 He looks like wolverine :3


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2010)

Fay V said:


> He looks like wolverine :3


 
DIS

Wolverine's a p cool guy, eh hates Sabertooth and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2010)

Skift said:


> DIS
> 
> Wolverine's a p cool guy, eh hates Sabertooth and doesn't afraid of anything.


 
He's one of the best superheros evers


----------



## Kerkopes (Nov 23, 2010)

Fay V said:


> He looks like wolverine :3



...Well, I didn't wanna give him dog ears..
so I gave him spiked hair, and now it's like..his bane to look like wolverine. D;
But he's taller ...and has blue eyes.
BEAT THAT.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2010)

Fay V said:


> He's one of the best superheros evers


 everyone loves asshole superheroes 


Kerkopes said:


> ...Well, I didn't wanna give him dog ears..
> so I gave him spiked hair, and now it's like..his bane to look like wolverine. D;
> But he's taller ...and has blue eyes.
> BEAT THAT.


 I have a question, how does a cyborg transform into a human? Is he like a reverse Transformer?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2010)

Kerkopes said:


> ...Well, I didn't wanna give him dog ears..
> so I gave him spiked hair, and now it's like..his bane to look like wolverine. D;
> But he's taller ...and has blue eyes.
> BEAT THAT.


 I wasn't aware this was a contest, or that blue eyes makes things better than wolverine.


----------



## Kerkopes (Nov 23, 2010)

Fay;
I was kidding maaaan.


Skift;
...he's still a cyborg! derp :U
Human as in..he's not a canine.
cyborg as in..he's still got flesh and blood in him, not a robot or a android. ( a lot of people mistake these! but I do not think you are. )


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2010)

Kerkopes said:


> Skift;
> ...he's still a cyborg! derp :U
> Human as in..he's not a canine.
> cyborg as in..he's still got flesh and blood in him, not a robot or a android. ( a lot of people mistake these! but I do not think you are. )


 I'm not, I was just wondering if how he turns into his human form. My android was basically chock full of wiring and machinery (mostly for her flight mechanisms and guns, as well as a thing that re shelled her .50 cal rounds). So it would've been difficult for her to transform into anything else.


----------



## Kerkopes (Nov 23, 2010)

Skift said:


> I'm not, I was just wondering if how he turns into his human form. My android was basically chock full of wiring and machinery (mostly for her flight mechanisms and guns, as well as a thing that re shelled her .50 cal rounds). So it would've been difficult for her to transform into anything else.



I kinda treat both versions of him as separate...he doesn't..transform/change..between one and the other.
kinda how I have two different age groups for his human form that are drawn with a different build and facial structure, let alone contrasting personalities.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2010)

Kerkopes said:


> I kinda treat both versions of him as separate...he doesn't..transform/change..between one and the other.
> kinda how I have two different age groups for his human form that are drawn with a different build and facial structure, let alone contrasting personalities.


 
Ah, alright. I was just curious :3


----------



## Xenke (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi.

This is me last time I drew me.

Opinion of everyone in this thread: fggts.

Nah, I kid, I kid. Someone just shout out and I'll give a real opinion.


----------



## Kerkopes (Nov 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Hi.
> This is me last time I drew me.
> Opinion of everyone in this thread: fggts.
> Nah, I kid, I kid. Someone just shout out and I'll give a real opinion.


 
"I'm a clean furry :'D "
ahaha~


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Hi.
> 
> This is me last time I drew me.
> 
> ...


 he is most obviously a submissive murrypurry doggie


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Hi.
> 
> This is me last time I drew me.
> 
> ...



Later teens, not in a "popular" group or any particular stereotypical click. Normal guy and clean.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 23, 2010)

Skift said:


> he is most obviously a submissive murrypurry doggie


 
It's funny because I'm not. |3

I don't know what you are! D:

Based on avatar, you're probably some deadbeat hobo scraping together enough monies for internet.



Fay V said:


> Later teens, not in a "popular" group or any particular stereotypical click. Normal guy and clean.


 
Pretty close. Add in the fact I'm a crazy person and it's all good.

You like having fun and being happy, but not to the point of "lolrandompenguin". That's not to say you can't flip a shit, however.

I suck at this.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay, for curiousity's sake, I'll bite:

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/Roose2.jpg


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Pretty close. Add in the fact I'm a crazy person and it's all good.
> 
> You incoming via edit.


Everyone is crazy it seems



Roose Hurro said:


> Okay, for curiousity's sake, I'll bite:
> 
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/Roose2.jpg



I haven't the faintest...arty? 

Someone give me an impression


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> It's funny because I'm not. |3
> 
> I don't know what you are! D:
> 
> Based on avatar, you're probably some deadbeat hobo scraping together enough monies for internet.


That's my bartender binturong in my avatar. He's a grumpygruff.

And no I'm not *that guy*



Roose Hurro said:


> Okay, for curiousity's sake, I'll bite:
> 
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/Roose2.jpg


 Definitely someone who likes sci-fi, dunno what else...


----------



## Kerkopes (Nov 23, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Okay, for curiousity's sake, I'll bite:
> 
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/Roose2.jpg


I can't write big enough for it to be legible.

:U


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 25, 2010)

Skift said:


> Definitely *someone who likes sci-fi*, dunno what else...


 
Close enough...


----------



## LaughingDove (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, do me! I love having my ego stroked/bruised 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4378800/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4448274/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4448285/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4710724


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2010)

You're a good artist...


----------



## LaughingDove (Nov 26, 2010)

....Not quite what I was expecting, but I'll take what I can get. : D


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 26, 2010)

Adorable, that is my only reaction to your character, LaughingDove.


----------



## LaughingDove (Nov 26, 2010)

Bah! You're boring. <3


----------



## Oovie (Nov 26, 2010)

LaughingDove said:


> Oh, do me! I love having my ego stroked/bruised


Being around this person would give a sense of fulfillment and bliss to your existence, yet they would forever leave you feeling uneasy and restless. They present themselves as so delicate and pure, that any grim circumstance would appear to cripple or murder their existence with very little difficulty. Your mind would always be haunted with the "what ifs", and what will become of your own mental stability if something unforeseen ever became of them.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 26, 2010)

woof? i wanna know mine. :3


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 27, 2010)

Male Tiger with shoulder length black hair.

examples: Sexy - Angry


----------



## LaughingDove (Nov 27, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Being around this person would give a sense of fulfillment and bliss to your existence, yet they would forever leave you feeling uneasy and restless. They present themselves as so delicate and pure, that any grim circumstance would appear to cripple or murder their existence with very little difficulty. Your mind would always be haunted with the "what ifs", and what will become of your own mental stability if something unforeseen ever became of them.


 
Oooh, you certainly got the first half right. However, delicate I am not, as are few who seem so. I encourage people to share their burdens with me, because in most circumstances I am more than able to take it. 

You, I get the feeling that you thought long and hard about your creature, with a bit of pride in your choice and pleasure in divulging the idiosyncrasies of the species. Therefore, I must counter with the ill-known (but personally proven) fact that Australian Magpies absolutely love the taste of banana. :3


----------



## Oovie (Nov 29, 2010)

LaughingDove said:


> Oooh, you certainly got the first half right. However, delicate I am not, as are few who seem so. I encourage people to share their burdens with me, because in most circumstances I am more than able to take it.
> 
> You, I get the feeling that you thought long and hard about your creature, with a bit of pride in your choice and pleasure in divulging the idiosyncrasies of the species. Therefore, I must counter with the ill-known (but personally proven) fact that Australian Magpies absolutely love the taste of banana. :3


I can definitely see your perspective over my first glance impression now, makes perfect sense.

Well thank you, you're very right about all those points (including the banana (hah))! It was a prideful choice, and more than anything it was my adoration of Australian birds and how much it troubles me not to see them anymore. You live in Queensland, and I'm so jealous! I can't remember the last time I saw even a _crow_ around here. 

But there's bloody foxes everywhere! *Sobs in anguish*


----------

